# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  2 Rjetori I Vdekjese Se Atdhetarite Rrahman Hajrushe Bahtiri

## qeli3

Pikrishte Sote Me 30 Prille Behen Dy Vjete Qe Kure Vdiqe Atdhetari I Shquare I Qeshtjes Kombetare Ishe I Burgosuri Politike Veterane I Luftes Dhe Vllau I Deshmorite Bajram Bahtirite.pikrishte Sote Dy Vjete Ne Ora 6.20 Na E Dha Lamtumirene E Fundite Pase Nji Smundje Te Rane Vllau Shoku Dhe Bashkeluftari Yna I Dashure Dhe I Respektuare Qe Dota Perkujtojme Gjithmone Me Dhimbje Dhe Respeket . Pore Doti Ruajme Dhe Respektojme Veprate E Tija Dhe Bujarine E Tij . Feja E Shqiptarite Eshte Shqiptaria.

----------

